# Hello! For the second time!



## Selorian (Mar 19, 2021)

It was nearly two decades ago that I made my first Hello post. It's been over a decade since my last post. But no matter the time away, it is nice to see the Green Lady still here for me to find my way back to.

What to say about myself? Much like the first time, I've loved to write for as long as I can remember and after many years of just dabbling at it off and on, I want to get back to it in a more serious way. Unlike the first time, I didn't have to search where to go, this time I knew. I look forward to helping where I can and learning from those more skilled than myself.

WF not only helped me grow my craft, it introduced me to the love of my life. In short, it has been good to me and it's good to be back!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome back.


----------



## druid12000 (Mar 19, 2021)

Yay! Welcome back :hi:

Delighted to make your acquaintance!


----------



## PiP (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome back, Selorian! It's great to see one of the original members return to the fold


----------



## Gumby (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey you! Good to see your smiling avatar around here again.  Welcome back.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 19, 2021)

So great that you found your way back...welcome!  I'm still a bit of a newbie, but I love it here.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## Foxee (Mar 19, 2021)

Weird of me, maybe, but every now and again I'd sneak a look at your profile to see when last you'd been here. Really happy that you've returned.


----------



## john williams (Mar 20, 2021)

We always work for a better tomorrow,
But when tomorrow comes.
Instead of enjoying
We again think of a better tomorrow..!
Let's have a better today !!

Welcome back. :smile:
​


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 20, 2021)

Selorian said:


> It was nearly two decades ago that I made my first Hello post. It's been over a decade since my last post. But no matter the time away, it is nice to see the Green Lady still here for me to find my way back to.
> 
> What to say about myself? Much like the first time, I've loved to write for as long as I can remember and after many years of just dabbling at it off and on, I want to get back to it in a more serious way. Unlike the first time, I didn't have to search where to go, this time I knew. I look forward to helping where I can and learning from those more skilled than myself.
> 
> WF not only helped me grow my craft, it introduced me to the love of my life. In short, it has been good to me and it's good to be back!




um.
and thanks for supporting this space.
*best*


----------



## clark (Mar 20, 2021)

Selorian -- I do not know you atall, but anyone whose reappearance causes this much excitement among so many people I respect, has got to be someone I need to know. Are bodies of water comfortable walking surfaces for you? Do you do tricks with loaves and fishes? No? Nonetheless, I am very much looking forward to getting to know you. Welcome home . . . . . . . .


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 21, 2021)

welcome back cliff, it's great to see you back here where you belong. I just saw your avatar minutes ago and was flooded with memories. How's Val hope she returns as well. For those who don't know you were a great part of Wf's early days - you a a few others molded it to become the  great green lady.  Maybe we'll see pawn soon....  


my warmest and dearest
bob


----------



## Selorian (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome. It is a testament to the type of community WF has always been. I look forward to getting to know those I don't already know and catching up with those old friends I never realized I missed as much as I do right now.

PiP, thank you so much!

Gumby, good to see you again!

Foxee, Nah, not weird at all... well maybe a bit, but I would have done the same. ;-) Seriously, I was so glad to see you here when I logged on.

Clark, I'm sure as we get to know each other, you'll see I'm only comfortable walking on water when I'm running from sharks and only feed bread crumbs to fish sometimes. Thank you for the chuckle!

Bob, my old friend, it is so good to see you're still here. You're not the only one with memories coming flooding back. You are every bit as much of the greatness of the green lady as anyone has been.

And Val says 'Hello!' to all her dear friends.

It is good to be home.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 21, 2021)

Selorian said:


> Thank you all for such a warm welcome. It is a testament to the type of community WF has always been. I look forward to getting to know those I don't already know and catching up with those old friends I never realized I missed as much as I do right now.
> 
> PiP, thank you so much!
> 
> ...



What's the story though, man? I notice you joined in 2009, have posted 176 times but are a patron! Look, I'm a writer. I need to know these things.


----------



## Selorian (Mar 21, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> What's the story though, man? I notice you joined in 2009, have posted 176 times but are a patron! Look, I'm a writer. I need to know these things.



My last post was in 2009. I joined 2004-08-04. I'm actually sad to see that most of my posts from those days are gone (I believe there was a server issue at some point that may be to blame). The original owner and the one responsible for WF, Chrispian, along with the then Moderators, chose me to be among the very first group of Mentors. I then had the honor of eventually being an Admin along with Pawn and Bob (rcallici). And as is often the case, life said it was time to move on to other things. I believe that is it, in a nutshell at least. Hope that satisfies the writerly curiosity.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 21, 2021)

Selorian said:


> My last post was in 2009. I joined 2004-08-04. I'm actually sad to see that most of my posts from those days are gone (I believe there was a server issue at some point that may be to blame). The original owner and the one responsible for WF, Chrispian, along with the then Moderators, chose me to be among the very first group of Mentors. I then had the honor of eventually being an Admin along with Pawn and Bob (rcallici). And as is often the case, life said it was time to move on to other things. I believe that is it, in a nutshell at least. Hope that satisfies the writerly curiosity.



I'm assuming you'll be resuming that mentor mantle at some point?


----------



## Selorian (Mar 21, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> I'm assuming you'll be resuming that mentor mantle at some point?



I'm looking forward to concentrating 100% on the craft side of WF again. Of course, I am more than willing to help where I can, when I can, just as you do. I've seen your critiques. I'm looking forward to being on the receiving end of one sometime soon.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 21, 2021)

You might be interested to read this interview with Chrispian
.https://www.writingforums.com/threads/181085-The-Origins-of-Writing-Forums-Interview-with-Chrispian


----------



## Tiamat (Mar 21, 2021)

Welcome back Cliff! I don't think you and I were active much around the same time, but it's still good to see you back! (Also, hi Val!)


----------



## Selorian (Mar 22, 2021)

Gumby said:


> You might be interested to read this interview with Chrispian
> .https://www.writingforums.com/threads/181085-The-Origins-of-Writing-Forums-Interview-with-Chrispian



Thanks for that. That was a terrific interview. Chrispian and I still talk from time-to-time, he is a great guy.



Tiamat said:


> Welcome back Cliff! I don't think you and I were active much around the same time, but it's still good to see you back! (Also, hi Val!)



Thank you. I know we didn't have as much interaction as some of the others, but you are one of the few on my friend list. Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## clark (Mar 22, 2021)

Selorian -- Great White North. Are you a Canadian? When the Toronto Raptors won the NBA Championship a few years ago, the whole country adopted the chant, WE THE NORTH! Which, unfortunately, is more a redundant geographical declaration than a fearsome battle cry. At one point we planned a bloodless Canadian coup of WF Admin, but then one of our wiser heads realized our reward would be a horrific amount of unpaid labour and precious little appreciation . . .then PiP waved that damned pointy stick, and, well, _survival _​became a priority, eh?


----------



## Selorian (Mar 22, 2021)

clark said:


> Selorian -- Great White North. Are you a Canadian? When the Toronto Raptors won the NBA Championship a few years ago, the whole country adopted the chant, WE THE NORTH! Which, unfortunately, is more a redundant geographical declaration than a fearsome battle cry. At one point we planned a bloodless Canadian coup of WF Admin, but then one of our wiser heads realized our reward would be a horrific amount of unpaid labour and precious little appreciation . . .then PiP waved that damned pointy stick, and, well, _survival _​became a priority, eh?




:lol: Pointy sticks have a way of doing that.

Originally, no, I'm not Canadian. My wife refers to me as her American Rescue. I've climatized to think above zero is t-shirt weather, gripe about how long winters are, and I love my French Vanilla Cappuccino from Timmies, so basically I'm Canadian now.


----------



## clark (Mar 22, 2021)

Aha! Canada is a country of immigrants. My mother was born in Glasgow, but my Irish ancestors on my father's side shivered their way ashore at Quebec City in the 1690s, over three hundred years ago. Tim Murphy, also a Canadian, came here from the States as a young man. He is also a Chief Mentor and a helluva poet/critic whose extracurricular passion is skiing, so he and his wife live in Alberta, as close to the mountains as he can get. I live in the Vancouver area (Canada's "banana belt")now, where we rarely get snow or freezing weather, but I lived in the real Canada for 18 years, including a few years with the RCAF in Cold Lake, Alberta where, one notable night in early February, we scrambled six fighter-interceptors at a wind-chill temperature of -70 degrees below zero. Yup. Tax our asses into the permafrost for the privilege of living in climates not really suited to human habitation . . . but we love the country!

I look forward to reading your  stuff, Cliff.


----------



## PiP (Mar 22, 2021)

clark said:


> .then PiP waved that damned pointy stick, and, well, _survival _​became a priority, eh?






Cliff thinks you are joking .... this used to be my avatar


----------



## clark (Mar 22, 2021)

YOU think I"M joking! No Ma'am . . .er, SIR . . .er . . .your Highness . . .could we settle on Your Majesty? Man! I know when a battle's lost before it begins! Some years ago I was having a quiet lunch in our local pub with my oldest son (6'2", 240 lbs. No fat). Suddenly a little guy (whom my son knew) was knocked out of his chair, sprawled on the floor, with a large fellow, a stranger, coming around the table to follow up with more (the room was in shock. You took your _grandma _for lunch to this pub). The stranger yelled at the little guy "I'm gonna tear you apart." Shane walked over, grabbed the fellow by the shoulder/collar bone and said with a smile, "Now, now, you don't really want to tear anyone apart"--the guy had a look of absolute agony on his face--"what you _really_ want to do is pay your bill"--the waitress hustled over--"of $31.00 with a couple of twenties"--the guy frantically dug out his wallet and paid--"and I'll just walk you to the door and we'll not be seeing you again". Which was done. I'm that guy when I think of you wielding that pointy stick . . .:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Selorian (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh, I know that was no joke... it's just funny how a pointy stick has been so effective in accomplishing the desired results for so long.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi, missed this for a bit, good to see you around.


----------



## Selorian (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank you, Olly. It's great to see you're still here. I look forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------

